# Peanuts Acrosstic poem



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

P-etite  
E-nergetic  
A-mazing  
N-uts  
U-nusual  
T-iny


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, that's cute. Perhaps Reaper will add it to our Poem Cache.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

If u do reaper, add my siggie of Jade to it too!
Even though she just destroyed ur world, she still is easy to love. lols. If u r like "WHAT?", look down!!! :!: (pretend thats a downward arrow smiley)


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

q-uite  
u-niqe :mrgreen: 
i-ntelligent :ugeek: 
l-ittle  
l-ikes his worms :lol: 
s-leeps alot :| 
o-n me :shock: 
n-ever nice! :twisted:


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

oh ya iamdbf how did you get that little jade thing everytime that you post something i admire that lol!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Go to your User Control Panel at the top of the page, click on profile, then go to "edit signature". You can type or link to a photo like mine (see below.)


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ohh i wanna post one too ok here goes (not that good! haha) 

S- Satisfaction guaranteed!
A- Always a pleasure!
G- Galavanting around.
E- Energetic as can be!


 did i spell galavanting right? i dont think so... oh well


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought i would do one to

B-big and beautifull  
E-eligint
S-sleeping beauty :| 
S-sleeps alot! :| 
I-inteligent  
E-eats alot!


----------

